# My daisy girl : )



## bbgrl20 (Aug 15, 2006)

[align=center]*For those of you who don't know, Daisy unexpectingly came into my life (thanks to MBB) *
*Here's the link on how I ended up adopting this wonderful girl! http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14873&forum_id=7*









Daisy is the sweetest most energetic and curious bun ever despite her splay legs! She is full of kisses and cuddles. When you see (and hear) her hop around and doing binkies you can't help but smile and fall in love with her even more!

As she gets older she may have to have her one really bad leg amputated, but I know that that wont stop her one bit!

Here is the first pictures I took of her when I meet her at the Bunny Bunch adoptions









I am so lucky to have this little girl. She will always have a special place in my heart for being such a trusting and loving bun!

How can you not love this adorable face!





























These are the pics I have as of right now but believe me more are to come!!


[/align]


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 16, 2006)

_Finally_ she gets her own blog... 

I can't wait for more pictures! I'm so glad se's doing well and she is such a sweet heart. I guess that's what you get for rescuing such a special little one, eh?

I'm still overjoyed that you took her in, I now know she will get all the care and attention she deserves so what more could I ask for?

:hug:Thank you so much for adopting her, I really can't thank you enough.


----------



## binkies (Aug 16, 2006)

She is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## maomaochiu (Aug 16, 2006)

thank you so much for adopting her! she is so lucky to have you! this is a great thing you did for her! thank you, thank you!


----------



## Eve (Aug 16, 2006)

Aww, she is absolutely gorgeous! She isvery lucky you adopted her. She looks so content in her new home. I love the photos of her in her cardboard house.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 16, 2006)

The wait was worth it. She's adorable.

I can hardly wait to see more pictures.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Aug 16, 2006)

Yay! Finally a blog for the little flower!

Daisy is such a special, beautiful girl. I cant tell you how proud it makes me to be a part of this site after seeing how the two of you (you and MBB) were able to come together and give this little girl a forever home where she will get the proper care and attention she deserves.

She truly is a special little lady. I cant wait to see more!

-Haley


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh my goodness, Daisy is just GORGEOUS!! What a beautiful and lucky bunny to have been brought into your home! I'm so glad you adopted her, she is going to be so loved! Plus, we will get to see her grow up here on the forum! What a precious angel!


----------



## Mummel (Aug 16, 2006)

Very nice pictures!

It seems she gets around well.Glad she has a nice home with you now.


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 16, 2006)

She is GORGEOUS. It's very sad about her splayed legs, but I'm glad you gave her a home. I doubt she would have found another owner very quickly. If anything, they just give her more character. Do you have to make any special accomodations for her? For example, can she hop over things or climb a ramp or things like that?


----------



## bbgrl20 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!:bunnydance: I'll have to agree with all of you, she is beautiful!!



jess_sully: she gets around just fine. She hops over things, she can acutually stand to be nosey and she does the bunny 500 and binkies! Right now the only thing I have to make sure is that she is on carpet or a towel and no slipper surfaces. I am sure as she gets older meds will be required but as of right now, she doesn't even know she is different!!

I just love my precious girl!!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 17, 2006)

Aww! There's my baby girl! :inlove:

How old is she, anyway?


----------



## myLoki (Aug 17, 2006)

oh my goodness! Daisy is so adorable! How can you stand to be around something so cute and not melt!? 



haha!:colors:


----------



## bbgrl20 (Aug 17, 2006)

Naturestee: she is about 2 and half months. She is just a little baby!

Myloki: When she is out and playing I can't help but sit there watching her and smile. Right now I am visiting my parents and brought her along for the trip. When my mom saw her she couldn't stop petting her!! She was on the floor with her the whole night! LOL

Daisy has us wrapped around her little paw!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 18, 2006)

She is just such a cutie. I can see her being more mischievious than all your other buns put together . It is going to be lovely to watch her grow up 

Jan


----------



## tadpolephobic (Aug 19, 2006)

The splay legged flop is so adorable!
She does have the look of a mischief maker about her though . . . we'll see!

Stephanie


----------



## cheryl (Aug 21, 2006)

Awww little Daisy is just absolutely adorable:inlove:,and i bet she is just loving her new home



cheryl


----------



## bbgrl20 (Aug 24, 2006)

[align=center]*Here's some new pics of my Daisy girl!!!*
[/align][align=center]



















[/align]


----------



## tadpolephobic (Aug 24, 2006)

*bbgrl20 wrote: *


> [align=center]*Here's some new pics of my Daisy girl!!!*
> [/align]
> [align=center]
> 
> ...


 Aww! Everytime I see pics like that it makes me want to get Fuzz a teeny tiny bunny friend!

Stephanie


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 24, 2006)

Once again, she is just sooo cute. I love thepicture of her with her legs all splayed out. Too cute. Do you thinkher legs will improve any over time, or no?


----------



## bbgrl20 (Aug 24, 2006)

Unfortunately, I don't think her legs will getany better, but possibly worse. The first time I meet Daisyher front legs weren't all that bad, but when I picked her up to bringher home the lady told me her front legs got a little worse. Now theyare more out to the side than they were before. Hopefully when she is alittle older and see how her bones develop we can put her on aglucosamine supp to help strengthen her strong limb and her ok limbs.


----------



## bbgrl20 (Aug 24, 2006)

I just took Daisy to theDr and everything is great! She may not even have to amputate!!Yay!!:happydance The Doc said that she looked better than she expected.She's even gaining weight. Only time will tell howshe'll do but so far its as though she has no special needs at all, andis just very special!!


----------



## Haley (Aug 24, 2006)

Glad to hear our little girl is doing so well!

I love the new pics..keep them coming!

Oh, and Ive been meaning to ask, are you gonna try and bond her with any of the other buns??

-Haley


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 25, 2006)

That's great news! It would be nice if you don'thave to have her leg amputated. How much does she weigh now compared towhen you first got her?


----------



## bbgrl20 (Aug 27, 2006)

Eventually I will try to bond her with one of my buns, but I am goingto wait till she a little older and the other buns get used to her alittle more (they are still a little aggressive towardsher:?) Hopefully it'll work out though.

*Haley wrote: *


> Glad to hear our little girl is doing so well!
> 
> I love the new pics..keep them coming!
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 27, 2006)

Daisy is a beautifullittle bunny and she is very lucky to have a great person like you inher life


----------



## cheryl (Aug 28, 2006)

*bbgrl20 wrote: *


> [align=center]*Here's some new pics of my Daisy girl!!!*
> [/align]
> 
> [align=center]
> ...



Daisy is such a pretty little girl,and i just loveher colouring:bunnyheart

She sure is lucky to have a caring mum like you

Hehe i think the first two pictures belong in the squished rabbits photo phile lol



cheryl


----------



## Haley (Aug 30, 2006)

Aww..how is our little girl getting along??

She looks very cute (and very squished) in those photos! :bunnydance:

EDIT: haha..guess I should read above before I post new replies..didntsee that you had replied to my question about the bonding  duh..Imust be tired!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 10, 2006)

How's a;ll your babies doing? 

I haven't seen you on for a while. 

I'd love to see some new pictures.

Susan/Soooska:apollo:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 25, 2007)

*:bump*

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I&#39;d love to see some new pictures.


 :yeahthat<WBR> :stikpoke


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 25, 2007)

She&#39;s so cute. Did you guys notice that when she first started posting w/ pics, the laptop near, she was on RO? HA HA! Cool.

Yes, more pics please. What a cutie!!


----------



## cheryl (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh yeah i would love an update on this special little girl,i would love to know how she&#39;s going!

cheryl


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 25, 2007)

Daisy has a special place in my heart so whenever I don&#39;t hear anything for a while and remember to do it, I PM bbgrl asking about her. This was her last PM to me on December 24.



> I&#39;m so sorry it took so long to write back, I&#39;ve just been busy with school as well and work, then with the hoidays!! but all of the buns are good, Daisy it of course if doing great, at the moment I am contemplating amputation of her front right leg. Its such a hard decision, I just want to do was best for her. I will be posting pics soon, when I get back from vacation!!


 She&#39;s probably really busy but I hope she comes on soon to leave another update!


----------



## cheryl (Jan 25, 2007)

Aww poor Daisy,but bbgrl is such a good bunny mum that i&#39;m sure she will make the right choice for her little girl

Thanks for the bit of info MBB 

cheryl


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jan 26, 2007)

I am sooo sorry I haven&#39;t put up any updates. When I last talked to MBB I was deciding on what to do with daisy&#39;s leg. Just today I have decide not to go throught with the amputation. If her leg was disabling her in any way, I would not hesitate to make it easier for her to get around, but that is not the case at all. It seems like she has super legs, she get around soo easily and she runs arounds without any problems. So I don&#39;t want to put her through an unecessary surgery. Do you think I am making the right decision? I just want to do whats best for her.


http://imageshack.us]




[/url</a>]

http://imageshack.us]



[/url</a>]

http://imageshack.us]



[/url</a>]


----------



## cheryl (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey bbgrl!! 

Like you said,Daisy is getting around fine and her legs aren&#39;t bothering her,so yeah why bother putting her through that,it would be a different story if her leg was bothering her

You are such a wonderful bunny mum,that of course you made the right decision!

Daisy is such a beautiful little girl :kiss:

cheryl


----------



## Haley (Jan 26, 2007)

Im so glad to hear you guys are doing well!

I think you made the right decision. If its not bothering her, I agree with not wanting to put her through an unnecesary surgery.

We miss you guys around here! How is the rest of the gang?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 26, 2007)

It&#39;s so great to hear she&#39;s doing well! I&#39;m sure you picked the right choice about her leg, if it&#39;s not bothering/interfering with her, why bother putting her through the surgery? I&#39;m still so thrilled at what an amazing bunny mom she got, she is sure one lucky little girl!

Give her a hug and treat from me!


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks for all your support. It makes me feel that I am making the right decision for my girl. She is going to be spayed in feb, but she&#39;s a strong girl I know she will be just fine!

:group:Thanks again!!


----------



## cheryl (Jan 29, 2007)

Good luck with Daisy&#39;s spay

and please let us know how it goes!

cheryl


----------

